# Our two girls constant Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaing!



## Cuttlefishherder (Mar 30, 2011)

When we go out side all they do is baaaah at us at the top of their lungs. We go out in the morning to give them their grain and they have hay free choice. In the afternoon they get all the attention they could ever want when our friends drop by from after school work ect...

We got them a week ago now, the pen they have here is even bigger than the one they had and they have a fun dog house that they play on and they are looking really healthy.

We just don't know what to do about the noise because we don't want to drive our neighbors crazy or have to get rid of them. D:


----------



## currycomb (Mar 30, 2011)

it is tough to sneak around so the goats don't hear or see you
we have one that the minute she thinks a human is outside she starts in. not sure why, she has 2 kids, 12 other goats, plenty of hay, but won't shut up until the grain is delivered. has us trained well i think


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 30, 2011)

Some goats are just louder than others.  They do like to see you.  I don't have this problem so I can't suggest much  but I know there have been other threads on this topic before.

Good luck.


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Mar 30, 2011)

Several of my goats used to do that when they were missing something nutritionally. So don't count nutrition entirely out.

They may need an adjustment period if they came from a large herd formerly.

And like Jodief said, some are just louder then others.


----------



## Ariel301 (Mar 30, 2011)

I've got one that is like that. Her mom was the same, and her daughter does it too.  Nubians have a reputation for being vocal. Mine are LaManchas, they're just a crazy family. 

Don't reward them with anything when they are being noisy. Don't feed them, yell at them, pet them, nothing. Giving them attention when they yell reinforces the idea in their heads that they can yell for things they want. 

Some goats also talk a lot and loudly when they are in heat.


----------



## chandasue (Mar 31, 2011)

I agree with Ariel. Don't give them attention when they're being so obnoxious. If every time they scream you run over to quiet them they'll just keep doing it. Mine were like that until I just decided to go out there (when the neighbors were at work) and we'd hang around outside but totally ignore them. They still let us know they're over there when we're out but they don't go on and on for hours anymore.


----------



## Cuttlefishherder (Apr 6, 2011)

chandasue said:
			
		

> I agree with Ariel. Don't give them attention when they're being so obnoxious. If every time they scream you run over to quiet them they'll just keep doing it. Mine were like that until I just decided to go out there (when the neighbors were at work) and we'd hang around outside but totally ignore them. They still let us know they're over there when we're out but they don't go on and on for hours anymore.


How long do you think that took? I'm all for anything. Our two girls act like they are starving in the morning starting at 5 at the top of their lungs. I am losing some serious sleep, and I am beginning to wonder if they were a good idea, they weren't this loud at the small farm we picked them up at and we were there for a while. They are really loud and becoming as bad or worse than barking dogs. They are worse than the goose by a lot.

I can train them with ease so if any one has any details on what to do I would appreciate it!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 6, 2011)

what about a ramp play area in the pen, or more toys? They may be bored.

As far as feed, I would feed them the same time every day.  

Do you have out minerals for them?  

some goats are very very verbal,  I have one that is in the herd that has come close to getting shot and cooked. Makes my ears hurt when I am out there working, because as soon as you start moving any of the animals around she screams nonstop. OH, I sold her last week and she will be going to her new farm very soon. 


They will probably settle down, but if they think for a second, every time they scream for you they are going to get your attention or food, they will take full advantage of it.  

I think it will take a combination of a couple things to calm them down. 

Maybe a walk out of the pen area a couple times a week, and more exercise. Like walking a dog. 

Good luck.


----------



## chandasue (Apr 6, 2011)

It took quite a while at least a couple weeks. And when I spend more than usual in the barn they start up again. When I'm just outside and not going to the barn they remember or relearn that I'm not going over to them.

Goats=Crazy... But it does get better and the learning curve gets shorter down to them just "reminding" me that they're over there when I step outside then quieting down.


----------



## scrambledmess (Apr 6, 2011)

Ours were/are very loud when we first go out.  It all had to do with feeding.  The only time we went out this winter was basically to feed.  I mean we did other things.  But those things were with the feeding.  Now the human kids are out almost every day after school.  People doesn't equate directly to food any longer.  It has quieted down quite a bit over the last two weeks because of this.  Well, except for the morning when they know it is feeding time!


----------



## Cuttlefishherder (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks every one for the responses!  We don't have enough money for a new toy for them but they play on their dog house almost all day. I generally feed then between 7 and 8. I did used to feed them first but I am going to change that routine, when I first go our that is when they are the worst. They jump all over the place and I feel like I am trying to feed a poor trained dog. So I figure if i feed all of the other animals first, then they will quiet down and they will less exited when I bring them their food. 
I tried that this morning and it worked out nicely, so hopefully this is a turn in the right direction.

They are good girls other wise, even the cats like them, when I feed them one of the cats always comes in with me and sits on the dog house while I feed them, and later when I go out and play with them. The girls look at them and smell then and try to eat the cats collar tags, its funny XD


----------

